

Neil Armstrong's first steps on the lunar surface - stevewilhelm
http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/videogallery/index.html?media_id=11463016

======
ajays
I have a dumb question: who took the video, if Neil Armstrong was the first
person on moon? The video looks like it's taken from the side; and unless they
had cameras in the legs of the lander, how was the video taken?

~~~
sp332
The camera was in one of the equipment packages (MESA) that was swung down
before the astronauts stepped out of the lander.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apollo_TV_camera>

------
commieneko
I was 9 years old when this happened. Watched it live on TV. It's hard to
describe the feeling of what things were like then. The world stopped and
looked, for just a moment. The Vietnam war was in full swing, the cold war
kept cold, politics continued as usual. But for the first time in human
history, you could look up at the moon in the sky and think, "We've been
there."

------
Kilimanjaro
What would you do if you were the first man to step on the moon?

What would be your first reaction? Your first five minutes?

Everybody would react different, no matter how much training you have.

I would have looked around in awe, frozen, thinking what the hell am I doing
here? Admiring the desolation, comparing that image with the moon of cheese
from childhood memories. Nobody would have taken that moment from me. The
moon, the soil I just stepped on. The vastness. I'd take a look at the sky and
reach for the stars, then the earth. Contemplating. Fuck nasa, I'd say. Just
admiring such a wonderful view. My heart beating a million times, in slow
motion.

That would be me.

~~~
ntumlin
I would be really scared. To be one of the only 3 people for a quarter million
miles. The black sky and no one to save you if it all goes wrong.

~~~
jaredsohn
>To be one of the only 3 people for a quarter million miles.

That would also have been true during their flight there.

~~~
ColinWright
No, it would never have been true, the Moon is less that 1/4million miles
away. If you choose a distance like 100 thousand miles then yes, at about the
halfway mark it would be true for their flight.

------
jaredsohn
Apparently NASA wrote over the only high quality video of the first moon
landing.
[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1200161/Apoll...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1200161/Apollo-
engineers-admit-taped-high-quality-video-Moon-landing.html)

With recent talk of video/images from Mars, I'm wondering what is the highest
quality that we have for the moon. (The above link includes a high quality
photo for Buzz Aldrin walking on the moon and doesn't talk about other moon
missions.)

~~~
milesokeefe
Does anyone have another source for this story?

I don't trust The Daily Mail.

~~~
sausagefeet
You are right not to trust them:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apollo_11_missing_tapes>

------
freiheit
Transcript, videos, pictures, discussion of all the little details, etc here:
[http://www.hq.nasa.gov/office/pao/History/alsj/a11/a11.step....](http://www.hq.nasa.gov/office/pao/History/alsj/a11/a11.step.html)

------
wbhart
Hilariously, the link is inaccessible from QLD rail's free wifi, in Australia.
Apparently the link (nasa.gov) contains pornography, illegal content, peer-to-
peer or hacking, etc. People who make these woeful, idiotic filters that
filter out harmless content should be embarrassed! (It also blocks the "Your
brain can be hacked" technorati link. Odd that HN itself passes muster!)

~~~
sausagefeet
And ironically the Parkes Observatory in New South Wales was one of the
receivers used to get the famous TV broadcast.

